# PRS saddle pad opinions please



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

If you have dry spots, then your saddle might be too narrow in front, which you cannot fix with a saddle pad... Can you take a picture of your saddle on your horse, no pad please? So we can see how it fits. Take a photo from the side, then from the front. For the front photo, step back so we can see the whole shoulder and how the front skirts lay against the horse.

If it is too tight, then I would recommend using a ThinLine pad over or under a THIN single layer saddle blanket, get either the western half pad or the rounded skirt ThinLine. That will reduce the bulk and alleviate that pressure point. This is only a temporary fix though. The only way to fix a too narrow saddle is to sell it and buy a new one ;-).

Adding a thick 1" pad under an already tight saddle is only going to make the fit worse. That cut out at the withers might help there, but you're going to create more problems elsewhere.


----------



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

A gel pad with/or without a sheepskin is an alternative.
They cost around $100 AUS.

Liz.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Gel just bottoms out under pressure points. It really doesn't do any good for anything but a well fitting saddle, or a saddle that's too wide.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't have any photos with just the saddle and it snowed yesterday so Vida is all wet and sloppy :-( 
Here is a photo of her back right after I took the saddle off and she rolled in the dust so you can really see the dry spots
I assumed the saddle was to big. Skito is an open cell foam and is very similar to the Thinline. I sent them this and several other photos and they sent me shims for the front of the saddle. Basicly adding thickness to the dry areas. Adding them only seemed to increase the dry area. Is that a good thing? 
The 1" of felt on the PRS pad was a concern of mine too. It seems awfully thick. The removal of padding at the dry spots seemed logical to me for some reason.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Maureen, Those look like the dry spots that I was getting on my gelding. When I put a saddle on him it would be lower in the front then the back and the use of a buildup pad caused bridging and the dry spots. 

I used a 1" felt pad and carefully marked the areas where the saddle was not touching then sewed in additional felt. That was all done after trying 6 different saddles and a good fitter! Ultimately I bought a saddle with a 6 3/4" gullet and FQH bars which worked. 

He finally gained weight and muscle no longer needing the build up. There is still a little dryness but no saddle will ever fit this guy perfectly.

Put your saddle on him and get your hand underneath. Try to feel where the dry spots are and if there is either too much space or if it's too tight at that spot.

Too tight and you really need to change the saddle, too much space and you can use shims to fill in the void.

The white hairs take a long time to show up so don't go by that.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

If adding thickness made the dry spots worse, then that means the saddle is too tight/small and you need LESS thickness upfront, which is why I recommended the ThinLine pad. ThinLine is only 1/4" thick and just as shock absorbing as Skito (I have both pads). ThinLine is also better at eliminating pressure points than Skito.

As IRide saidm white hairs don't show up right away. They can take a full year, or even more, of riding in an ill fiting saddle to show up.

Take those pictures for us of your horse with saddle and no pad. We'll be able to tell pretty well if it's too tight or too loose on him.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Tony is wanting to take a snow ride so I'll try to get the photos today and post them tonight.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> If adding thickness made the dry spots worse, then that means the saddle is too tight/small and you need LESS thickness upfront,
> 
> .


Very true. That is a common mistake that riders make.



> Take those pictures for us of your horse with saddle and no pad. We'll be able to tell pretty well if it's too tight or too loose on him


With and without the pad would be a great thing.

I'm a very firm beliver in avoiding the use of synthetics against a horse's back even though I did for years. I do like the CA pad since it can be had with 1" felt underneath. However it will only work if your saddle is a little tight rather then too big; even then if it is too tight, more bulk is the wrong thing to do.

How thick is your current pad?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My current pad is 3/4" open cell foam inside a fleece liner. I put the shims in I just got a week or so ago and they add another 1/4" or so to the dry areas. The guy made a custom shim that is the shape of the dry spots.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Here they are, some without pad some with. Thanks for any help


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Maureen, it's still a little difficult to tell but I think your saddle is too small for your horse. The swell looks like it is too high and tilted back with the pad.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Funny after looking at it without a pad I thought it looked to big:lol:
Its sitting low on the front and tipping up in the back. I did run my hand under the front at the dry spots and it feels fine, no gap and not too tight. 
Saddle fit has got to be one of the most frustrating things :evil:
I really don't want to switch saddles. I love this one. its very comfy. I've been using it regular for about 2 years. Vida has never acted like she was in any pain. Its more me worrying about the dry spots. I do palpitate her after a long ride and she hasn't had any soreness. I was hoping it was something I could fix with a new pad. Plus hubby has given me the ok to get one for my Christmas gift  not sure if he would go for a whole new saddle


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe I better add that it is a gaited horse tree so the bars do flare some in the front. Maybe that makes a difference :?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Without a pad it doesn't look too bad. The height off her withers looks good and it really doesn't seem to be tipping up in the back but the bars may be the wrong one for her. What are they, Semi QH, QH,?

With a pad the swell looks like it's tilted up indicating a tightness.

EDIT: I didn't see the last post while I was typing. I would try a saddle with QH bars or a wider gullet to see how it looks if you can.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats the pad I just added the shims too. I think thats why it is sitting up so high in the front. I said it was a 1/4" shim but it may be more like 3/4". that would be 1 1/2" of pad up front.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Okay, glaring problem here ;-). The saddle is TOO far forward. THAT is what's causing your dry spots. The saddle actually looks like a good fit. Those front conchos (the very front ones) need to be about 2" BEHIND the back edge of the horse's shoulder blades. So, the front edge of the skirt should be just a hair behind the back edge of his shoulder blade. Does that make sense?

That said, when you move the saddle back, it might be too long for him (going over his loins). Try it though and see how he does. I think the shims were designed with proper saddle placement in mind ;-). Once you get the saddle back, it will fit better and shouldn't cause any dry spots.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have often wondered if I was placing it too far forward. I try to line up the conchos with the back of the shoulder like you said. When I do the latigos are at a real angle toward the front. Should that matter or should the latigos be hanging straight to the girth area?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm.... Ya know what, I was wondering if it was too far forward too but thought it was just me, since L2R mentioned it, I'm going to agree with her and my initial thought...Slide it back strap Vida up and snap a picture. 

I guess I'm not understanding why the latigos are at such an angle unless you are leaving the girth up under the armpits.....Is this what you're saying or am I missing it.

By sliding the saddle back the girth should come back with it.....

I'm getting confuzzled. I wish I could just hop in the truck and buzz up to KS and see with my own 2 eyes.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> I have often wondered if I was placing it too far forward. I try to line up the conchos with the back of the shoulder like you said. When I do the latigos are at a real angle toward the front. Should that matter or should the latigos be hanging straight to the girth area?


No, it shouldn't matter. Well, I say it shouldn't, it shouldn't as far as the saddle placement on her back. BUT, if the rigging is farther back than her girth groove, then the saddle can inch forward during your ride. If that happens, then you need to see about having the rigging moved forward. A good saddle repair shop can move it for you.

Or, try using a roper style Mohair cinch. Girth it straight down, where the rigging wants it. See how that does. Mohair will stay put better and the roper style (wide center) will help even more, without galling. If the saddle and/or girth still inch forward during your ride, then ask around at the saddle shops to see who can move your rigging and how much it will cost (in-skirt rigging is harder to move than rigging suspended from the tree).

ETA, the conchos should be 2-3" behind the back edge of her shoulder blades. The edge of your skirts should be lined up with her shoulder blades, not the conchos ;-).


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When you put your saddle on, start forward of the final spot and pull it back slowly. Your saddle should stop on it's own. That is the place the saddle is made to fit your horse. If it is too far forward then the saddle is improper. 

A Western saddle is made to overlap the shoulder, not sit behind it as an English saddle does. A Western tree has a flair in the front which will allow the shoulder to move freely. Your rigging will be in proper place to fit into the girth area.

I don't think your saddle is too far forward, I think it may just be too small.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I just found a good article that may help: Saddles That Fit!

Also, your girth should be ~3" behind your horse's elbow - like you have it.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Fitting the Horse - Saddle Fit


I think it's still too far forward. :lol: Isn't this just crazy...Saddle fit!!! Flubberbiscuits!!!!! :lol: 

Maureen, are these spots new or has it always been like this??? Has Vida gained some weight or did you change to a thicker saddle pad??


Gaited horse bars have a higher gullet for high withered horses. They usually have a wider gullet front that narrows towards the back to allow shoulder movement. They usually have more rock.

It almost looks like Vida has packed a few pounds on for the winter  and the change in weight is forcing the saddle to rock forward on her too much....It's so hard for me to tell from pictures. 

I'm out of ideas Maureen. To my eye it looks like the saddle is too far forward in general. I don't know if it's the camera angle, but I also think that Vida has gotten bigger, so I still don't have a definate answer for ya. Sorry for all the edits and added thoughts. As soon as I find my magic wand I'll make that saddle fit for you!! :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone. I am pretty much convinced that the PRS pad is too thick and will cause more problems. Though I like the concept, its just too thick. Tony has a 1" classic equine pad I'm going to try just to prove myself right :lol:
I think I will hold off for awhile and double check my saddle and girth placement. I normally always pick up saddle and pad, place it forward and slide it back till it stops every time I saddle up. I'm very careful to check her shoulder and make sure I am behind it. I have been going by the front pommel rather than the concho so that may be my mistake. 
Since I have been using the shims I have been paying more attention to the pad placement than the saddle so I may have placed it too far forward in those photos... Oops 
I find the Thinline interesting though, since Vida does have a sensitive back. If I find my Christmas money burning a hole in my pocket I may order one of them.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Fitting the Horse - Saddle Fit
> 
> 
> I think it's still too far forward. :lol: Isn't this just crazy...Saddle fit!!! Flubberbiscuits!!!!! :lol:
> ...


Thanks kiddo! I'll take that wand wave anytime 
She has had them for some time but they have gotten worse over the summer. 
I really need to wait till it warms up again since we don't ride as long when its freezing out :shock: plus she doesn't sweat as much so its all dry when I take the saddle off. 
I'll definitly hoist that saddle back next time I saddle up.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> A Western saddle is made to overlap the shoulder, not sit behind it as an English saddle does. A Western tree has a flair in the front which will allow the shoulder to move freely. Your rigging will be in proper place to fit into the girth area.


SOME western trees have flare in the front, not all... Her saddle looks like it doesn't have much flare to it. Those front conchos should still be 2-3" behind the shoulder blade, which would put the front edges of her saddle at the back edge of the shoulder blade. When the shoulder rotates during movement, the shoulder WILL extend back under the tree, just not very far.

With an English saddle, you want it far enough back that the shoulder won't extend back under the tree at all. It can go under the flaps of a forward flap saddle, but it shouldn't rotate back under the tree.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

*To luvs2ride1979*

Well luvs2ride1979 I just want to let you know, my birthday money finally burnt a hole in my pocket and I ordered a Thinline pad. The more I thought about it the more sense it made. I'll be sure to post a review after I get a chance to use it. I just got the western rounded skirt since thats what my saddle is.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Good deal! They really are great pads.

Where did you order it from?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I ordered it direct from Thinline, they had a free shipping deal going on and the price was about the same as everyone else.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

*keeping fingers crossed* Hope that pad does the trick Vida!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a quick photo I took today. I decided I was over padding her so I just used a babypad and the saddle alone. I also moved my saddle back and she went very well even though its been a few weeks since we rode. I think it looks more like it fits than it did before.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

It does look like a good fit! The thinline pad won't add too much bulk. It will soften up and conform to her back in the first few minutes of your ride.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I just noticed I got a nice shot of Fras' butt :lol: and Vida looks like a dirty pig even though I brushed and brushed. She was covered in mud when I started out. 
I'll start a new thread/review when I get the thinline.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

So, I forget, what kind of saddle is that? I really like it ;-).


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

The saddle *looks* great in that photo!!! (Nice rear Fras!!! :lol: )

I'm so glad this was just a padding issue. I look forward to the review on the thinline.


----------

